# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 12/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH - BẠC LIÊU - CÀ MAU - SÓC TRĂNG - CẦN THƠ*

Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêmGiá tour: 4.800.000 VNĐ/ kháchPhương tiện: máy bayKhởi hành: thứ 6 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vận chuyển: Xe du lịch đời mới máy lạnh đưa đón tham quan suốt chương trình.Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 3 sao, 2khách/phòng, lẻ Nam/ Nữ sẽ được xếp phòng 3.Ăn uống: 9 buổi chính & 4 buổi điểm tâm, buổi chính là cơm phần với các món đặc sản địa phương.Tham quan: Các điểm tham quan theo chương trình, thuyền tham quan Miệt vườn Mỹ Tho – Bến Tre, Chợ nổi CáiRăng, Bến Ninh Kiều – Nghe tân cổ giao duyên, tàu cao tốc đi Đất Mũi.Hướng Dẫn Viên: Phục vụ cho đoàn suốt tuyến.Qùa tặng: Mỗi khách 1 khăn lạnh, 1 chai nước/ngày.
Bảo hiểm du lịch. Tối đa 20.000.000VND/vụ

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân: Điện thọai, giặt ủi, minibar, tham quan, ăn uống & vận chuyển ngoài chương trình…..Thuế VAT.

Chương trình tour của Du lịch Liên Bang

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Tour Du Lịch Hà Nội – Hạ Long – Tuần châu – Sapa 6 Ngày*

Thời gian: 6 ngày 5 đêmGiá tour từ: 7,856,000VND/ngườiPhương tiện đi lại: máy bay và xeKhởi hành: Thứ Tư Hàng Tuần 

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe vận chuyển + tiễn sân bay, tàu Luxury Imperial, Hướng dẫn viên, 01 ăn sáng, 02 ăn trưa, 01 ăn tối, phí tham quan, kayaking.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình.

Chương trình tour của Công ty vietfuntravel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tour du lịch Thái Lan - Bangkok - Pattaya*

Thời gian: 6 ngày - 5 đêmGiá tour: liên hệPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: Theo yêu cầu

* Giá tour bao gồm:

1. Vé máy bay khứ hồi theo đoàn.2. Xe & hướng dẫn suốt tuyến.3. Nước suối phục vụ suốt tuyến.4. Bữa ăn theo chương trình.5. Khách sạn 3, 4* tiêu chuẩn Thái (2 Người/phòng).6. Vé vào cổng các nơi tham quan theo chương trình.7. Tặng 1 xuất Thái Massage.8. Tặng trò chơi Cưỡi Voi vui nhộn (2 Người/voi).9. Nón du lịch, Bao da đựng hộ chiếu.10. Bảo hiểm du lịch Việt Nam với mức bồi thường tối đa 210,000.000VND.11. Thuế sân bay 2 nước, Phí an ninh du lịch & Phí phụ thu xăng dầu (3,200.000VND).

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của  CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH THIÊN NHIÊN

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*our Hồng Kông – Trung Quốc Noel và Tết Dương Lịch giá rẻ*

Thời gian: 6 ngày 5 đêmGiá tour: 17,394,000 VNĐ/ kháchPhương tiện đi lại: máy bayKhởi hành: 24, 28/12 

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi TP.HCM – HỒNG KÔNG – TP.HCM của Vietnam Airlines, Cathay Pacific…Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao (2 người/phòng) bố trí phòng 3 khi cần thiếtĐặc biệt: Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế. Mức bồi thường tối đa 1.000.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp (du khách từ 85 tuổi trở lên vui lòng mua mức bảo hiểm tự túc)Các bữa ăn uống theo chương trình.Xe đưa đón thăm quan theo chương trìnhVé thắng cảnh, thăm quan các điểm trong chương trìnhTrưởng đoàn du lịch từ Việt Nam, hướng dẫn viên địa phương nhiệt tình suốt tuyến.Quà tặng của công ty : Vỏ hộ chiếu, nón, túi du lịch, sticker hành lý,…

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty Du lịch Việt

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## trangobs

hấp dẫn...........................

----------

